# Cajun Riviera



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth tomorrow:
5,9,13,20,32,33,39,40,42

I only know first, second and one JAM of derby. Hopefully someone can fill in blanks. 
1st-Maggie/Echevarria
2nd-Libby/Russell

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Open to fourth tomorrow:
> 5,9,13,20,32,33,39,40,42
> 
> I only know first, second and one JAM of derby. Hopefully someone can fill in blanks.
> ...


A big congrats to Maggie an Ben! That puts her at 55 point and she is running another derby at Rockwall Saturday!


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates today? Thanks for all the info


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Forgot phone


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't have a program in front of me, but these are the Open placements:
1: Cassi/Brasseaux
2: Ali/Lane
3: Scratch/Trott
4: ??/McIlwain
Bad info on RJ (blame husband). 
I don't have JAMs...sorry.
Congrats everyone!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Marcy, 
The Open 4th was dog #9 Jimmy/Gary M.
Might want to also check the RJ, I'm not sure it was Tubb, it was reported to me the RJ went to #32 Moose/Smith. 
There were no JAMs awarded in the Open. 

Am callbacks to 3rd: (19 back to WB)
1, 8-13, 15-17, 19, 21, 24, 27-29, 31-33
Water blind was set up, then suspended after test dog due to rain moving into the area. The field where the trucks were parked is very wet and it was decided not to risk lots of stuck trucks. A wise move IMO. WB will commence in the morning with #32. 

Q:
Bobby Lane
Ryan Brasseaux
Mark Smith
Kenny Trott
not sure of Jams

Im unsure of which dogs placed by their respective pros.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Fixed it!! My second hand info wasn't on target this time.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & Bay Blue's All American Girl " Libby " for placing second at the Cajun Riviera RC Spring Derby on 3/22/13. This gives Libby 16pts with Libby and John finishing all derbies entered. Spectacular team that we will see much more of. Way to go Russells!

Congrats to all that placed.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to Bobby Lane on his derby win.......


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Bobby won Qual. with Frazier.Congrats!


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates on the Am?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to Jim Scarborough and Gus on their Cajun Riveria Amateur Win and qualifying for the National Amateur !!!!!!!*


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Awesome, Jim & Bernadette! Gus is taking you to Wisconsin!! Congratulations!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Way to go Gus and Jim!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll !!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Bobby, Congratulations on your Qualifying WIN with Frasier and Open 2nd with his dad, Ali!

Nice father/son weekend!

rita


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> Bobby just picks good pups & they turn out to be very nice dogs.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Rest of Am placements please


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats to Jim and Gus!!!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Great job Jim and Gus!! Tremendous weekend for my FT friends!


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cassie is 4th pup of litter with open win Slider Albert Crystal and cass


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> *Congratulations to Jim Scarborough and Gus on their Cajun Riveria Amateur Win and qualifying for the National Amateur !!!!!!!*


Awesome...Way to go Jim and Gus!!!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats Jim nice win.


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Results:
Derby: 1st Maggie/Ben Echevarria
2nd Libby/John Russell
3rd Maverick/Andy Whitely
4th Dan/Peet Reynolds
RJ Willie/Kenny Trott
Jams: Tax/Ida Richard, Vision/G. McIlwain, Tiger/Jackie Thibodeaux, Eagle/Joe Trahan, Blue/Ed Thibodeaux

Amateur: 1st Gus/Scarborough (Qualifies)
2nd Tubb/Martha Russell
3rd Buddy/Marty Fluke
4th Dakota/P. Huckabay
RJ Canaille/L. Jolley
Jams: Pie/J. Russell, Yaz/Martha Russell, Jimmy/G. McIlwain, Ali/Bobby Lane
Qual: 1st Frazier/Bobby Lane
2nd Clouseau/R. Brasseaux
3rd Duke/Smith
4th ??/Kenny Trott
RJ JoJo/Jackie Thibodeaux
Jams: Dont remember, 7 or 8 total


----------

